# New Evidence Shows Link Between Spaying, Neutering and Cancer



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

My girl is spayed. However, this study really concerns me a lot. They only studied Vizlas, but the article links to other studies that were done on other breeds (not chihuahuas). 

Desexing was linked to several different types of cancer, including lymphoma, mast cell cancer, and more. 

In the article, it mentions sterilization alternatives, such as removal of just the uterus for females and vasectomy for males. Unfortunately, I don't think most vets do it, and even if the pet owner felt better about it, I would think the veterinarian would try their best to push them into desexing. I wish I had at least considered that for Cuddles, but I was always told that if you don't spay them fast enough they won't be as healthy. 

Of course, there is the risk of mammary cancer and testicular cancer in intact animals. 

*I'm not telling anyone to keep their animals intact. I'm not even sure where I stand in this controversial subject. I'm merely sharing the links to the article and study I found today.*


Article written on the study: Will Spaying/Neutering Increase Your Dog's Risk of Cancer?

Full text of study: http://mercola.fileburst.com/PDF/HealthyPets/61314_Pets_Lead Article_VizslaStudy.pdf


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I'm gonna stick with the traditional spay/neuter. I do know that some breeds are more suseptable to cancer than other breeds. Thanks for the post


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I had already seen this study, and what it doesn't tell you is what the actual risks of your dog getting those cancers are so you can weigh up whether or not spaying/neutering is worth the risk.
Vets will often cite 'prevention of testicular cancer' as a reason to castrate dogs, and obviously removing the organ eliminates the risk, but what they don't tell you is how unlikely your dog is to get testicular cancer. It is actually a very small risk.
I think it is great that people are thinking more about whether neutering is the right thing for their dog though. I believe each dog should be looked at as an individual, rather than automatically neutering regardless.


----------

